# CM9 Weird Wifi Issues



## jmflu (Mar 28, 2012)

I know that sometimes you have to turn off and then on to get WiFi working but this is NOT that issue.

Wifi at my house works basically perfect (other than previously mentioned) and I took my touchpad to my friends house and then the next day I just could NOT connect to his network.

The WebOS wifi DID work perfectly, this was only on the android side of things

I tried disabling, 'forgetting' the network, resetting the router, re-entering the password etc and it just kept saying "Saved" and would never even attempt to connect.

The weird thing was when I plugged it into a USB on a laptop to charge the Wifi starts working suddenly after debugging turns on. But it ONLY works when its plugged in.

Whats going on with this? Why would it only work when plugged in and is there a way around this?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you tried some of the Free WiFi apps? They have helped some people resolve WiFi issues. There are several to choose from, I found this one helped me.

FXR WiFi fix & rescue
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.brilliapps.wifiandmorefixer&hl=en


----------



## jmflu (Mar 28, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Have you tried some of the Free WiFi apps? They have helped some people resolve WiFi issues. There are several to choose from, I found this one helped me.
> 
> FXR WiFi fix & rescue
> https://play.google....morefixer&hl=en


I saw some stuff like this but FXR WiFi had some warning and I was wondering If it could mess up my connection at my main house that works fine.

I wouldnt want to mess up and trade my home network for working somewhere else. Is there any risk of that?


----------



## bkkcitiboi (Apr 27, 2012)

jmflu said:


> I know that sometimes you have to turn off and then on to get WiFi working but this is NOT that issue.
> 
> Wifi at my house works basically perfect (other than previously mentioned) and I took my touchpad to my friends house and then the next day I just could NOT connect to his network.
> 
> ...


When you turn the wifi off and before you turn the wifi on again, do you go into airplane mode? I cannot remember exactly where I read this solution, so I cannot give this guy credit but try this :

1. Forget the network
2. Turn wifi off
3. Turn airplane mode on and then off
4. Turn wifi on
5. Scan for the wifi network
6. Type in the WEP password (if any)
7. Connect.

It worked for me. However, I have to repeat this procedure sometimes when I reboot.

Just a minute bug in an otherwise PERFECT ROM!!! CM9 ROCKS! Thanks a million to the developers!


----------



## jmflu (Mar 28, 2012)

bkkcitiboi said:


> When you turn the wifi off and before you turn the wifi on again, do you go into airplane mode? I cannot remember exactly where I read this solution, so I cannot give this guy credit but try this :
> 
> 1. Forget the network
> 2. Turn wifi off
> ...


hmm im not sure if I'm going tinto airplane mode, but I will try that out next time Im over there.

Can i mess anything up by running this app?

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]FXR WiFi fix & rescue[/background]
https://play.google....morefixer&hl=en[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]


----------



## bkkcitiboi (Apr 27, 2012)

jmflu said:


> hmm im not sure if I'm going tinto airplane mode, but I will try that out next time Im over there.
> 
> Can i mess anything up by running this app?
> 
> ...


Airplane mode is NOT an app. Go to settings and look for it. Airplane mode is just one simple toggle switch (just like your wifi switch) to turn off wifi, 3G, 4G and all telecommunication and radio connections. Don't worry. It will NOT mess up your tablet. TOTALLY safe.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

jmflu said:


> I saw some stuff like this but FXR WiFi had some warning and I was wondering If it could mess up my connection at my main house that works fine.
> 
> I wouldnt want to mess up and trade my home network for working somewhere else. Is there any risk of that?


Don't worry there isn't a risk of messing it up worse, just the chance of improvement. You can always reflash CM9 to default all your settings.

Watch this video about it:





Basically apps like this do the tweaking for you. It has decent feedback and it very simple to use.

There are a number of tweaks you can do for the router as well. The Rootzwiki member Nevertells (http://rootzwiki.com...639-nevertells/) has given some good advice about this in the past. However I didn't know how technical you wanted to get. I see that you are a new user so I would start with simple solutions and then read a little more about the Wifi issues.


----------



## sumit.garg (Apr 24, 2012)

bkkcitiboi said:


> When you turn the wifi off and before you turn the wifi on again, do you go into airplane mode? I cannot remember exactly where I read this solution, so I cannot give this guy credit but try this :
> 
> 1. Forget the network
> 2. Turn wifi off
> ...


It really worked for me .. thanks .. was banging my head from couple of hours to make it work on wifi .. following the above steps, it was a first click


----------



## bkkcitiboi (Apr 27, 2012)

sumit.garg said:


> It really worked for me .. thanks .. was banging my head from couple of hours to make it work on wifi .. following the above steps, it was a first click


You are most welcome... But as I have said before, I learnt it from someone in one of these forums but am unable to give him due credit as I cannot remember his name.

Enjoy your CM9 rejuvenated HP Touchpad!!


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

bkkcitiboi said:


> When you turn the wifi off and before you turn the wifi on again, do you go into airplane mode? I cannot remember exactly where I read this solution, so I cannot give this guy credit but try this :
> 
> 1. Forget the network
> 2. Turn wifi off
> ...


Worked for me!!

Thanks!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bkkcitiboi said:


> Worked for me!! Thanks!


You guys should try reading through this thread. Lots of good information about dealing with wifi.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1494458


----------



## srthomasva (Jun 24, 2012)

bkkcitiboi said:


> When you turn the wifi off and before you turn the wifi on again, do you go into airplane mode? I cannot remember exactly where I read this solution, so I cannot give this guy credit but try this :
> 
> 1. Forget the network
> 2. Turn wifi off
> ...


OMG! I was racking my brain the last few days, couldn't figure out why I lost my wifi connection. I tried everything...and it totally didn't work. I tried this, and bam...I was on again, thanks!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

srthomasva said:


> OMG! I was racking my brain the last few days, couldn't figure out why I lost my wifi connection. I tried everything...and it totally didn't work. I tried this, and bam...I was on again, thanks!


This may not help, but one never knows. Reboot your router, ie., unplug it for a minute or so and plug it back in. Wait until all lights turn green.
Try connecting.

Several other tips to try:

1. Another obscure fix, boot into WebOS and make sure your wifi connects. Use your browser for a sec and then boot back to CM.

2. Delete your wifi profile:

start the terminal app

type su and tap enter
the pound sign # turns to a dollar sign $
type rm -rf data/misc/wifi && reboot and tap enter

For clarity that's rm(space)-rf(space)/data/misc/wifi(space)&&(space)

Reboot your TouchPad.

After your TP reboots, you will have to reestablish the SSID and password for every AP you use.

3. If you are using WPA2 and AES encryption, log into your router and change it to WPA and TKIP encryption.
4. If your router is a dual band (2.4/5 ghz ) router, log into your router and turn off the 5 ghz band.
5. If your router is wifi b/g/n, log into your router and switch to b/g only.
6. Change your router channel to either 1 or 6. Try downloading Wifi Analyzer and having a look at the spectrum in your area. 
Pick either 1 or 6, whichever had the least usage.(This tip is what worked for me.)
7. Go to Settings -->WiFi --> Menu --> Advanced --> Keep WiFi on during sleep --> Always
8. Edit build.prop and add the line net.hostname=TouchPad at the end of the file.
Some routers do not like device names that are real long. You can name it whatever you want, TouchPad is just a suggestion.
9. Download Clock Sync, configure it for your timezone and set it to sync on boot.(An incorrect date or time can screw up
wifi and several other things in Android)
10. Try turning off wifi, turn on Airplane mode and then turn wifi back on. 
11. Download Wifi Fixer by Zanshin-g1. It got a cheap Android tablet working on wifi when all the other tricks failed.
12. Download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue. It's helped others when nothing else seemed to.


----------

